# My 1st Traditional gear deer!



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2006)

Harvested my first Traditional Archery deer on Friday Nov 3, 2006 right before dark. we were hunting a WMA in Northwest Florida where archery season is still going.

Though she is not big, this deer means more than you can belive. Took her with a 70's model Bear Grizzly 50lbs @28" using a Cedar arrow that I put a 10" taper on the nock end and tipped it with a 125 gr ACE Standard Broadhead.

And not to brag or anything but the shot was 33 yards so I know old Fred Bear was with me


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2006)

Another view..


----------



## stev (Nov 5, 2006)

Awsome kill with a trad.Im gonna try it next season with trad gear.


----------



## displacedhntr (Nov 5, 2006)

That is one heck of a shot at 33 yds.  Such a small target to hit.   Congrats for sure.  That is the best meat in the woods IMO.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 5, 2006)

That's a trophy no matter the size.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 5, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM, veal deer. 

Great shot with the trad. Wish I had kept my first stick bow.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 5, 2006)

WOOO-HOOO GLENN!!!      

Glad to read this report! Congratulations.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Al!

You know how hard it can be to get that first with any kind of weapon but to do it with a arrow I made and with an old Bear bow and to share that with my father it the tops.

It made my year!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 5, 2006)

Way to go Glenn, that awesome!!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Nov 5, 2006)

good job-------congrats


----------



## gordylew (Nov 5, 2006)

congrats!  Nice bow, I have one just like it   one day I,ll hunt with it, I keep telling myself


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 5, 2006)

CONGRATS. I HOPE TO DO THE SAME ONE DAY .


----------



## 257 roberts (Nov 5, 2006)

33 yrds, WOW!!! that is a deer that you will never forget.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats Glenn!!  Thats a trophy for sure...


----------



## butterbean7008 (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats, thats a trophy for sure.


----------



## Duck (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats on your accomplishment.   I hope to do it one day.


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice shootin', were you hunting Moore's Pasture Unit?


----------



## RecurveHunter (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats on the trophy, Glenn!!  That's great at 33yds with traditional gear!  I got an old 70's Bear that I've had since I was kid.  Just drug it out of the closet this year and haven't even touched my gun yet because I want one with this bow first.  I can't wait to get where you're at!


----------



## ngabearhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

Allright!, I remember my 1st traditional kill from '99 like it was yesterday. Mine was a bear, got a small 3 pt buck later in the season.
Keep at it, you must be quite a shot for 33 yrds, I never could pin them down at that distance.
Congrats!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice...your skills are impressive...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats Glen, she will eat good and the memories will always be there


----------



## Hawken2222 (Nov 6, 2006)

That's a great trophy.  Congradulations.,


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

I think alot of luck was on my side with the shot. I practice alot at 25 yards and 30 yards just for fun but new the bow and arrow could do it.

The next day I was hunting with my takedown and a heavy arrow and missed another small dow at 20 yards 



*Slingblade*----I was hunting north of there in Apalachee on Lake Seminole


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Glenn

Any deer taken with a trad bow is a trophey.   You first one is the one you will always be most proud of.


----------



## GA_sponge (Nov 6, 2006)

That's awesome! Congratulations!

dan


----------



## Slasher (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats with the trad bow!!! Nice shot @ that yardage...


----------



## Dub (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 7, 2006)

that is GREAT. that will be the best tasting deer you ever sank your teeth into !!! way to go !!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats awesome congrats, some day I hope to do the same.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2006)

Gonna milk this thread...so one more time to the top! 

I'm going back to this WMA Thursday evening and hunt it again for 3 days. Gonna try and shoot another one with the same arrow


----------



## maconducks (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats awesome.  I'm still working on mine.  Hunting a prime trad only tract in meriweather co. this weekend.  I hope start a post like this on monday.

lewishollowarchery.com


----------



## DSGB (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats awesome!  You'll remember that one forever. Way to go!


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck, I hope they show up for you.  I used to hunt the Eglin range mostly, I hunted Moore's Pasture a couple of times and that place was covered in pigs.  Are they still thick in there?


----------



## Jasper (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Glenn! That's great!


----------



## WildmanSC (Nov 13, 2006)

Glenn,

Congratulations!  Great shot and great memories!  

I remember my first trad bow harvest.  I was hunting with my son and his assistant chief engineer on the property where their analog antenna and transmitters are located for their TV station near Buford, GA.  They had cleared out a shooting lane for me on a power line.  I was using a Summit Trophy Chair about 15 yards into the woods.  My shot was about 17 yards.  I've bought and sold so many bows over the years I can't even remember which bow I used to shoot it!  

Bill


----------

